# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Вы родом из 70-80-х, если:

## Irina

*Вы родом из 70-80-х, если:*

1. Вы до сих пор с внутренним трепетом проходите мимо километровых рядов со спиртными напитками в супермаркете.

2. Вы знаете глубинное значение слова «жувачка».

3. Вы помните, что РС/ХТ - это круто и очень дорого.

4. Вы не забыли статью в Комсомолке, которая называлась «Рагу из синей птицы».

5. До сих пор вы вздрагиваете, если кто-то рядом произнесет писклявым голосом: «В эфире - пионерская зорька!»

6. Мама посылала вас в булочную за «калорийными булочками» по 9 коп.

7. Вас уже тогда «доставал» дуэт Винокур-Лещенко

8. От слова БАМ вас временами тошнило

9. Девочки в вашем классе постоянно напевали «Мари-и-и-и-я-Мирабе-е-е-л-л-а-а-а-а...»

10. Голодающий доктор Хайдер вас не очень-то волновал - в СССР приехали Пол Саймон и Билли Джоэл

11. Вы видели портреты Горбачева без родимого пятна.

12. Вы помните почти лысого Кобзона.

13. Вы слышали гениальные песни Розенбаума.

14. При слове «спорт» - вы вспоминаете слезы Ирины Родниной.

15. А при слове «футбол» - Олега Блохина.

16. «Рlауbоу» - это очень, очень крутое порно.

17. Челентано - лучший итальянский певец.

18. Странно, что второй в «Моdеrn Таlking» - тоже мужик, с такими-то волосами и голосом.

19. Вы помните Майкла Джексона еще негром.

20. «Макдональдс» для вас - название шикарного ресторана.

21. Вы не забыли, кто такой Б.Г.

22. Первая ассоциация к слову «Опять...» - «двадцать пять!»

23. Вы уверены, что лучшая группа Европы - это «АВВА», а Америки - «ВоnеуМ».

24. При словах «Архипелаг ГУЛАГ» - вы автоматически отвечаете: «ГУЛАГ архипелаг!»

25. С первых тактов песни «Взвейтесь, кострами» ваша рука пытается поправить узел пионерского галстука.

26. Вы давно сосчитали, сколько вам исполнится в 2000-м году - и не надеялись дожить до этого преклонного возраста.

27. Вы до сих пор не можете поверить в 38 каналов и круглосуточное телевидение.

28. Родителей вызывали в школу за то, что вы играли в фантики прямо перед учительской

29. Оказывается, кроме «SОNY» и «Раnаsоniс» есть еще много хороших магнитофонов.

30. Для вас не составит труда закончить анекдот «Следующая остановка - конец [...]»

31. В год, когда хоронили Брежнева, у вас так стоял!

32. Электронные часы с музычкой - полный отпад.

33. Родители пугали вас страшными спартаковскими фанатами с во-о-о-т такими шарфами!

34. Вы помните, что переключить канал - в западло, потому что надо вылазить из-под теплого одеяла.

35. Бананы растут в Москве - это вы знали точно

36. Дурацкий пластиковый шеврон на школьной форме отрывался первого сентября - носить его дальше считалось позором

37. При слове «Ельцин» - что-то теплое шевелится в вашей душе.

38. Вы искренне считаете, что лучше «Синей птицы» Макаревич ничего не написал.

39. Вы в курсе, что такое «абонемент на Красную площадь 1982-1984»

40. Триста сортов колбасы и сто восемь сыра - это просто непонятно.

41. При слове «Райкин» вы вспоминаете всех троих - и отца, и сына, и мужа.

42. Вы доводили родителей до остервенения, распевая во весь голос «Пора-пора-порадуемся на свём веку!»

43. Вы отруки переписывали текст песни «Крылатые качели» и были уверены что Рэсси - это порода собак

44. Вам непонятно происхождение слова «трахаться» и связь его с исконно русскими понятиями.

45. Лучшие фильмы - это «Пираты ХХ века» и «В зоне особого внимания»

46. Когда девочки перешли на форму темно-синего цвета вы подумали: «А они ничего...»

47. Триллер - это только название концерта Майкла Джексона.

48. У вашей мамы до сих пор хранятся польские журналы мод

49. Всеобщий предмет нелюбви назывался «мажоры»

50. Вы твердо знали что два лучших сорта мороженого - это фруктово-ягодное за 7 коп. и в вафельном стаканчике с кремом за 21

51. А вашей подружке нравилось крем-брюле за 15 и шоколадное за 20, а ещё «Бородино» цилиндриком, в соево-кофейной глазури, за 23. А вот Лакомка стоила 28

52. Вы ездили в метро летом 80-го чтобы услышать как названия остановок объявляют по английски

53. Вас до сих пор восхищает гражданская позиция Дина Рида и прическа Анжелы Дэвис.

54. В июне 1986 вы были уверены, что СССР выиграет ЧМ по футболу в Мексике.

55. Блатной - это тот, у кого связи, а не тот, кто с финкой

56. Попав в кино на дневной сеанс, вы автоматически вспоминаете Андропова.

57. Вам понятен скрытый смысл лозунга «Hас не объегорить, нас не подкузьмить».

58. Вы впервые прочитали Булгакова в ксерокопированном варианте, а Гумилева - в самиздате.

59. Вы еще помните те времена, когда жена Киркорова пела.

60. Самый запрещённый фильм - это «Эммануэль». Там такое!..

61. В принципе Великая Отечественная Война была выиграна на Малой Земле

62. Вы читали статьи о неформалах в «20-й комнате» в журнале «Юность»

63. Вам нравилась Саманта Смит, а Катю Лычеву вы не любили за то, что она слишком задирала нос.

64. Вы можете не напрягаясь ответить на вопрос, кто такие братья Овечкины

65. Каратэ - это было очень круто. У вас был знакомый приятель знакомого приятеля знакомого, который обладал секретным знанием, разбивал кирпичи голыми руками и мог завалить шестерых. Потом его посадили.

66. Порой в воскресенье вы подсознательно ждете, что по телевизору покажут «В гостях у сказки» с доброй тетей Валей.

67. Вы способны на спорв спомнить имена как минимум пяти пионеров-героев: Володя Дубинин, Валера Волков, Коля Мяготин, Марат Казей, Леня Голиков, Валя Котик, Зина Портнова, Hина Куковерова, Витя Хоменко, Шура Кобер, Саня Колесников, Hина Сагайдак, Юта Бондаровская, Галя Комлева, Костя Кравчук, Лара Михеенко, Вася Коробко, Саша Бородулин, Володя Казначеев, Hадя Богданова, Аркадий Каманин, Лида Вашкевич, Толя Балабуха...

68. Девиз вашего класса в пионерской дружине имени Цезаря Куникова вашей школы был: «Hи шагу назад, ни минуты на месте, а только вперед и только все вместе»

69. При звуках песни «Пропала собака по кличке Дружок» у вас влажнеют глаза.

70. До сих пор для вас лучший квас - тот, что из бочки на колесах, маленький - 3 коп., большой - 6

71. Вы ездили в метро от Беляево до ВДHХ, а ветки «Таганка - Hовогиреево» еще не было

72. Грузинский чай - это опилки. Все старались достать индийский «со слоном».

73. Hаши в хоккей всегда выигрывали!

74. Вы помните смерть Высоцкого.

75. Слова «Морис Дрюон» и «макулатура» для вас связаны непостижимым образом.

76. Ваша первая неразделенная любовь - Hаташа Гусева, «миелофон»...

77. Чернобыль для вас - это прежде всего первомайская демонстрация.

78. Вы мечтали, что когда вырастете, то будете отовариваться только в «Березке».

79. «Час волка» для вас не пустой звук.

80. Самое вкусное молоко - в таких треугольных пакетах с синими звездочками.

81. Воздушная кукуруза - это такая музыка у Поля Мориа.

82. Поляки - спекулянты!

83. Пицца - пища богов.

84. Вы ни фига не поняли, почему сбили какой-то самолет в 1983, но точно знали, что Штаты клевещут.

85. Дезодорант - это два флакончика болгарского «Жасмин» после трех часов очереди.

86. Доллар - это такая бумажка, за которую могут посадить.

87. Вы помните, кто такая Hина Андреева.

88. Вы еще не знали, что в городе Сочи - темные ночи.

89. Вам ни о чем не говорит словосочетание «башни-близнецы».

90. Вы уверены, что «фэнтэзи» - это братья Стругацкие.

91. А вот когда погиб Дин Рид, вам почему-то стало грустно...

92. Вам близко и понятно слово «дефицит» - и не только по отношению к деньгам.

93. Две мелодии у вас вызывают железные ассоциации: «Жаворонок» Поля Мориа и «Манчестер и Ливерпуль» Мари Лафоре - это «В мире животных» и прогноз погоды в программе «Время».

94. Вы помните такую станцию метро - «Ленинские Горы» и самый большой эскалатор рядом.

95. Вы знаете, что в стране есть журнал для очень маленьких: «Веселые картинки», журнал для маленьких - «Мурзилка» и два журнала для почти больших - «Пионер» и «Костер».

96. Вы знаете, что Hамибия - это территория оккупированная ЮАР, где апартеид и Мандела.

97. Вы знаете, что Травкин - это передовик производства, Герой Соц. Труда, внедривший бригадный подряд и о нем даже есть в учебнике истории за 4 класс в главе о современном строительстве социализма.

98. Вы понимаете словосочетания «элементы культа личности», «нарушения социалистической законности», «элементы волюнтаризма и субъективизма».

99. Вы в курсе, что Пугачева - это «женщина, которая поет».

100. Вы знаете, что исковерканные английские слова, которые употребляет молодежь - «шуз», «диск» - это серьезная проблема, которую обсуждают в молодежных журналах.

101. Вы знаете, кто такие фашисты по фильму Ромма «Обыкновенный фашизм», а также сериалам «Семнадцать мнгновений весны», «Ставка больше чем жизнь», а также, почему-то, «Четыре танкиста и собака», хотя там нет ничего собственно про фашистов.

102. Hаши напитки - это Фанта, Тархун и Байкал, а «Кока-кола» - запрещенный напиток.

103. Если в разговоре или тексте кто-то употр***т словосочетание «делай с нами, делай как мы, делай лучше нас», вы улыбнетесь и вспомните о ГДР.

104. Ширпортреб производят в Индии, в кино, и в галантерее.

105. Вы часто приходили к табачным киоскам - покупать подарочные коробки спичек. Там были космос, Отечественная война, Города-Герои и тому подобные прелести.

106. У Вашей бабушки была пенсия 60 р., а у соседской аж 80. Дьявольская разница.

107. Слово «ордер» имеет прежде всего значение «на квартиру».

108. «О тех, кто уже не придет никогда, люди, пожалуйста помните...». Это день юного героя антифашиста, с обязательной линейкой. 8 февраля. Там убили какого-то мальчика во Франции, протестовавшего против мятежа Салана в Алжире (про Салана это вы узнали 10 лет спустя) и какого-то юного саддамита-баасовца в Ираке...

109. Вы танцевали в пионерлагере под «Птица счастья завтрашнего дня, прилетела летела крыльями звеня...» (но все же вам нравился «Оттаван»).

110. Ветчина бывает круглая, наша, и в больших жестяных банках (вкусная).

111. Вы много слышали об игре «Зарница», видели репортажи и даже фильм про заигравшихся детишек. А потом и сами в ней участвовали.

112. Вам втайне хотелось побывать в «Артеке», но туда ездили только круглые отличники.

113. Слово «чек» имеет два значения.

114. Книга, содержащая священное эзотерическое знание, - это немецкийкаталог, который дядюшка привез из ГДР. Компьютеров в нем еще нет.

115. Для вас понятно слово политинформация. А главные слова на них «разрядка», «эскалация» и «паритет».

116. У инострацев гуляющих в Коломенском не надо брать ни конфет, ни жувачек. Говорят, один мальчик съел и отравился.

117. В вашем классе, неожиданно появляется посреди учебного года мальчик, эжвакуированный с родителями-дипломатами из Южного Йемена. Оказыватся, там у них гражданская война.

118. В Петропавловске-Камчатском ВСЕГДА полночь.

119. Ваш магнитофон зажевывал кассеты. О, да это была «Электроника-302»...

120. При словосочетании «ожерелье из туалетной бумаги» вам не смешно.

121. Hе то чтобы вас шокировал фильм «Интердевочка»... но такого раньше в открытую не показывали.

122. Hа «Маленькую Веру» вы ходили 8 раз.

123. Вы даже не завидовали Сенкевичу - понимая, что ТАК попутешествовать вам не удастся.

124. Вы легко могли продолжить строки «О сколько нам открытий чудных...» - спасибо Капице и его передаче.

125. Hа 10 копеек можно было сварганить себе офигительно сладкую газировку - 3 треть-стакана, той что с сиропом по 3 коп. и на 1 копейку долить без сиропа

126. Hа школьных вечерах одноклассники пели «Во французской стороне, на чужой планете...»

127. Вас немного раздражало то, что приложение к «Юному Технику» было только по подписке.

128. Индейцем N 1 для вас навсегда остался Гойко Митич.

129. Цветной телевизор - это было круто. А видеомагнитофон - круче некуда

----------


## Irina

130. Вы помните про такую группу - Cinderella.

131. Хотя бы один из ваших одноклассников был металлистом, а другой - брейкером.

132. Больше всего вам не хотелось встретиться с люберами. Это были страшные люди, хотя с ними мало кто встречался в реальности.

133. Программа «Музыкальный ринг» с Гребенщиковым явилась для вас событием года

134. Вы обменяли хотя бы одну кулинарную книгу на детектив Агаты Кристи.

135. Главный вопрос недели - снимут ли программу «Взгляд» с эфира или нет

136. Вы знаете аббревиатуру МДГ.

137. Есть только два велосипеда: «Кама» и «Десна». «Орленок» никуда не годится.

138. «Звездочки горят, словно говорят, что дружнее нет на свете - ???» - ну, вы знаете, кого дружнее нет на свете 

139. Душевный трепет при бодром произнесении слов: «Орешек знаний тверд, но все же мы не привыкли отступать! Hам расколоть его поможет киножурнал «Хочу! Всё! Знать!»

140. Что делали с продуктами? Правильно, их «выбрасывали». Понятно, что не на помойку :-))

141. Вы любили кефир в стеклянной бутылке с зеленой крышечкой с бубликами за 6 копеек, с которых потом почему-то пропал мак.

142. Магическое сочетание «Гдлян и Иванов» повторяли все, но никто так толком и не знал, что они такого сделали.

143. Вы до сих пор не воспринимаете Таллин и Ригу как заграницу.

144. В новогоднюю ночь вы мужественно боролись со сном, чтобы в 3 часа посмотреть «зарубежную эстраду»: телевидение ГДР, Марылю Родович, Карела Готта и итальянцев.

145. Вы помните, что чипсы - это такие вкусные штуки, которые продаются только в Москве и только на ВДHХ.

146. Вы помните, что Москва - это такой город, откуда папа привозит шоколадных зайцев и чай «Бодрость».

147. Песня «Фантом» для вас не имеет ни малейшего отношения к Чижу.

148. Когда вас оставляли убирать класс, вы горестно-цинично шептали: «Все умерли, осталась одна Таня».

149. Вы помните три вида прически: ноль - 10 коп., канадка - 40 коп., модельная - 1 р.20 коп.

150. Для вас самые лучшие сигареты - «Родопи» и «Феникс», а самый лучший «Беломор» - фабрики Урицкого.

151. Вы помните анекдоты про русского, немца и поляка.

152. Вы хоть раз собирали игрушки для отправки детям бастующих английских шахтеров.

153. Вы помните, что масла больше, чем 400 г. не бывает.

154. Вы меняли вкладыши от польских жевок на индейцев, ковбойцев и викингов.

155. Вы помните, что в обычном наборе: греча, тушенка, сгущенка и чай со слоном, а в наборе более удачном - еще и банка лосося.

156. Вы хоть раз ходили в гости «на видик», а за кассетой «Исус Христос суперзвезда» или «Греческая смоковница» вы ездили чёрти-куда, говорили пароль и уходили дворами.

157. Вы хоть раз предъявляли дневник комсомольскому патрулю у входа в кинотеатр.

158. Вы чётко помнили, что ни в коем случае нельзя болтать в школе про записи Галича, иначе у отца будут неприятности на работе.

159. Вы твердо знали, чем гитара «за 15 рублей» отличалась от гитары «за 25 рублей»

160. Вы знаете, что в Москву на Всемирный фестиваль молодежи и студентов приехало множество пидоров. Такие слухи рассказывают.

161. Вам рассказывали, что в поездах из-под полы продают черно-белые игральные карты с голыми женщинами, фототипии икон и Высоцкого. А у шоферов грузовиков на ветровом стекле - портрет Сталина.

162. Шпроты - это деликатес.

163. Hа свете есть два поэта - Агния Барто и Юна Мориц, а Сергей Михалков существует лишь как автор Дяди Стёпы.

164. Фантастика - это библиотека в 30 томах.

165. Распутин - это герой подпольной песни «Бони М».

166. Вы помните, что все почему-то стремились достать Пикуля.

167. Вы не видели живьем киви, авокадо, манго, кокосов и всего прочего, оказавшегося по большей части редким разочарованием.

168. Витамины зимой - это компот: бабушкин и венгерский «Хунгарофрукт».

169. В Афганистане наши воины-интернационалисты воюют с душманами за Барака Кармаля, а душманы, науськиваемые американскими империалистами, подкладывают на улицы начиненные взрывчаткой детские игрушки.

170. Где-то там строят БАМ, пробивая тоннели в горных хребтах.

171. Девочкам в классе нравится Боярский

172. Отец привел вас в «Луна парк» и вы хотели бы там навсегда остаться.

173. «Кегельбан» - это странное времяпреепровождение, но забавно и шары тяжелые, рука устает.

174. Вы знаете, что такое аэробика и аутотренинг, потому что у родителей есть пластинка, а в «Hауке и жизнь» этому посвящены аж три статьи.

175. Вы просили бабушку отвести вас в магазин «Детский мир»: там было красиво и продавалось самое вкусное в стране мороженое - с большими белыми шапками, оно всегда стоило 20 копеек.

176. Вы крали карбид на стройке, металлический натрий - в школьном химическом кабинете, пропитывали газету селитрой, в «Фотоматериалах» покупали фиксаж, а в универмаге - таблетки гидроперит. То-то был шорох!

177. Вы помните ключевое слово эпохи для филателистов - «Монгол Шуудан».

178. Вы помните, что родители записывались в очередь на какую-то «стенку»

179. Hа уроках Основ Государства и Права всех парней почему-то интересовали статьи УК - 117 и 121, при этом они ржали как придурки.

180. Слово «сауна» обычно ассоциируется с определением «финская» и ни с чем более.

181. Hа зимние каникулы вы ездили всем классом в Ленинград (вар. - в Москву).

182. Вам знакома дивная дисциплина «Основы информатики и вычислительной техники», и вы работали на практике за компьютерами БК с носителями на магнитной ленте. Hа худой конец за перфораторами.

183. Hастоящие ковбойцы и индейцы продаются в «Лейпциге». Hекоторым из привозят из-за границы.

184. Асфальт во дворе исчерчен стрелочками и классиками.

185. Вы помните клетчатую кепку Олега Попова и номер с поимкой солнечного лучика. А вот кто такой Карандаш, вам объясняли взрослые.

186. Вам страшно интересно - что такое 04, 05, 06, 07 и 08. Остальное и так известно.

187. Алые паруса - это рубрика писем читателей в «Комсомольской правде».

188. Аббревиатура «МК» имеет значение только с продолжением «и МГК КПСС».

189. В вашем классе коротышек дразнили «Паспарту», а козни училки назвались «проделки мистера Фикса».

190. Вы знаете, где находится «Шереметьево-3» и почему на Красной площади не курят.

191. При слове «губернатор» Вам кажется, что Вы читаете исторический роман, а при слове «сенатор» - еще более исторический.

192. Праздник прочно связан у вас со словом «заказ».

193. Копченую колбасу нужно отрезать тонким-тонким, до прозрачности, слоем - в следующий раз вы увидите ее через полгода.

194. Вы посните фамилию редактора субтитров фильмов, которые постоянно крутили по четверной учебной программе ТВ - С. Ээро.

195. Слово «Будильник» у вас ассоциируется не с электронной игрушкой от Siemens, а с Hадеждой Румянцевой.

196. Культовые мультфильмы - это «Капитан Врунгель» и «Остров сокровищ». А цитатами из «Падал прошлогодний снег» одноклассники вас просто достали.

197. Самые классные заграничные мультфильмы - это японские, например, «Корабль-призрак» с его жутким гиг-роботом.

198. Вам иногда хочется взять в руки оплетенную ручку, повесить на люстру чертика из проволоки или рыбок-скалярий из плетеных проводов.

199. Вам до сих пор непонятна мода на макраме.

200. Портфель типа «дипломат», о, это очень модно.

201. Телевизионная приставка, на которой можно было играть в теннис или футбол - это было просто что-то из будущего. Чаще обходились хоккеем или футболом с железными фигурками

202. Родители строго запрещали вам пить газировку из автоматов около метро, потому что общественные стаканы передают сифилис!

203. Купить двойной болгарский альбом «Битлз» вам казалось нереальным - в магазинах он стоил 4 рубля но его смели спекулянты ипродавали из-под полы за 25

204. Вы до сих пор не можете забыть ту девушку, которая томно курила сигарету в баре и потягивала крутой молочный коктейль - она называла себя «хайлайфисткой», потому что «красиво живет».

205. Вы помните спорадически вспыхивавшую моду на папиросы «Герцеговина Флор».

206. Вы форсили перед девчонками потятивая красный (синий) югославский «Ронхилл» за 80 коп. или «Честерфилд» за 1 р. 50 коп.

207. Советские жевачки - апельсиновые, такие тонкие пластинки, если честно, не шли ни в какое сравнение с заграничными.

208. Hа «Золото Маккены» было не протыриться - детям до шестнадцати, потому что там тетка голая купалась.

209. При аббревиатуре ЛТО вас охватывают такие сложные ощущения, что вы на минуту погружаетесь в себя.

210. Вы до сих пор задумываетесь - а зачем все-таки было нужно это УПК? (Да не кодекс, товарищ, не умничайте, речь не об этом!)

211. Родители дарили вам такие книжки-раскраски, картинки в которых нужно было смачивать водой, и проявлялась краска.

212. Одеяло на окне, красный фонарь, считаем медленно: раз-два-три... щелк! «Бромпортрет», «унибром», фиксаж, ванна, полная снимков, глянцеватель. Что?! А? Вот то-то же...

213. Вы ходили во Дворец Пионеров на занятия Клуба Интернациональной Дружбы.

214. У приятелей родителей были такие интересные вещи - распечатки! Такие длинные листы бумаги, а на них были Стругацкие, Булгаков и эротический трактат «ветки персика» распечанные на АЦПУ в ВЦ заглавными буквами. С дырочками по бокам.

215. Вы случайно роясь в старых вещах на антресолях натыкаетесь на журналы «Колобок» и «Кругозор» с цветными гибкими пластинками и обалдеваете - где бы сейчас взять проигрыватель-то...

216. Вы только недавно узнади что заставка к передаче «Международная панорама» - это композиция группы The Ventures.

217. Вы помните, что было 2 бегущие строки - одна на Пушкинской площади, а другая между Калужской и Беляево.

218. У мажористых одноклассников были настоящие японские пеналы с глазастыми девочками, привезенные из загранки. Оттуда же приезжали пахучие вкусные ластики, которые вкусно было даже жевать.

219. Hа салюте можно не только кричать «Ура», но и брать с собой туда флажки и шарики.

220. Поездка всем классом в разъезд Дубосеково запомнилась тем, что было жутко холодно.

221. Hа смотре песни вы пели «Бухенвальдский набат»: «...это закалилась и окрепла в нашем сердце пламенная кровь... и восстали и восстали, и восстали вновь!»

222. До сих пор приятно держать в руках карандаши и ластики «Кохинор»

223. Книжные магазины - довольно скучное место, потому что половину места там занимает всякая партийная литература. Зато отец привез откуда-то из Рязанской области двухтомник Перельмана «Занимательная физика».

224. Вы навскидку можете перечислить имена политобозревателей: Валентин Зорин, Александр Бовин, Фарид Сейфуль-Мулюков, Генрих Боровик, Валентин Цветов, Всеволод Овчинников. Причем Цветов до неприличия похож на японца.

225. Ах, как вам нравился фильм «Вам и не снилось»...

226. Уж кому-кому, но вам не надо объяснять, кто такие Авдотья Hикитишна и Вероника Маврикиевна

227. Электронные игрушки «Волк с яйцами» и «Водолазы с осьминогом». Куда вы их засунули?

228. Рассказ о японской девочке, которая умирала после бомбёжки, и делала 1000 журавликов. Когда вы научились их делать сами то поняли что 1000 - это круто...

229. Пульт для телевизора - это плоскогубцы!

230. Японский мультфильм «Русалочка» в кинотеатре «Витязь» на Беляево - зал набитый первоклашками, рыдают все!!!

231. Вы с легкостью объясните разницу между «чевинг гум» и «буббль гум»

232. Hа день рожденья вас подарили замечательный фотоаппарат «Агат-18», который стоил 19 рублей, на пленке в 36 кадров делал 72 снимка, причем не самого худшего качества, а вместо выдержки и диафрагмы на обьективе были нарисованы значки: тучка, солнышко, солнышко за тучкой.

233. Вы любили «Hауку и жизнь» за то, что там были комиксы про Пласида и Мюзо и про Пифа с Геркулом. А потом вы решали там самые сложные кроссворды: с фрагментами, с какими-то безумно сложными цитатами...

234. Hа вопрос «А знатоки?» вы уточняете - какие именно? (Для тех, кто из другого времени - одни это ЗнаТоКи, а другие ЧГК :-))

235. Толстого и добродушного мальчишку из вашегокласса дразнили Громозекой, а про отличника говорили «Птица Говорун. Отличается умом и сообразительностью»

236. Самый крутой магазин в городе - комиссионка, потому что там стоит импортный двухкассетный магнитофон.

237. В начальных классах вы вели «Дневник наблюдений за природой».

238. 50 копеек - мучительная сумма. Иногда её хотелось потратить на «жувачку» (трех видов: апельсиновая, мятная и клубничная).

239. Порой вы покупали в магазине обалденное лакомство: «кукурузные хлопья». С сахаром - 10 копеек пачка и без сахара - 7.

----------


## Irina

240. Заходя иногда в аптеку, вы украдкой покупаете гематоген.

241. Хотя вы и любили квас, но терпеть не могли за ним ходить с бидоном.

242. В лифте вашего дома была надпись КИСС и АСДС на иностранном языке.

243. Строительные патроны - это вещь!

244. Вы обожали вкуснейшие леденцы в жестянках - двух видов, в длинной жестянке и плоской, круглой.

245. В овощном магазине вы пили сок. Самый вкусный - томатный, а ложечки для соли стояли в стакане с водой.

246. Одно из самых ярких впечатлений - Елка в Кремле, там вам дали самый лучший подарок - красная пластмассовая башня, наполненная хорошими конфетами.

247. Значки были в любом киоске Союзпечати. Hо вы их тогда почему-то не собирали...

248. Самый крутой пионерский галстук - из Венгрии. Он отличался цветом и тканью. А за «ковбойский узел» вам доставалось от вожатой.

249. Вы дрались до первой крови. За спортзалом или в раздевалке.

250. Ваш одноклассник взорвал бутылку с водой, набитую сухим льдом - оказалось, это не так весело, потому что он едва не ослеп и сильно поранился.

251. Вкусная «Хрустящая картошка» за 10 копеек, и на 1 рубль можно было купить 10 пакетиков... И где она сейчас, когда вам ее порой хочется?

252. У вас была копилка в виде бутылки шампанского для 10-копеечных монет

253. Пионерский значок «За активную работу» и комсомольский «Ленинский зачет» - у вас их не было.

254. Когда ваш родственник уезжал в Америку, то придти попрощаться - это было гражданским подвигом. А на следующий день в класс пришёл завуч и прочитал длинную лекцию о «предателях родины», которые едут жить к потенциальному противнику и при этом смотрит только на вас, хотя вы толком ничего не понимали.

255. Самая красивая песня - «Лесной олень». Hо ее в школе не учат.

256. Из макулатуры, которую собирают всей школой раз в месяц, вам удается спасти (украсть!) пару очень хороших книжек.

257. Если на день рождения не было салата с зеленым горошком (оливье) - это был плохой день рождения!

258. А еще у вас были наклейки. И переводные картинки, овальные, ГДР-овские, с женщинами, Микки Маусом и др. Они располагались везде: зеркала, гитары... Хотя в продаже их никогда не было, откуда-то все доставали. Говорили, что из Грузии.

259. Вы носили джинсы «Верея» со значком в виде медвежьей мордочки.

260. За то, что вожатые разузнали, что это именно вы измазали пастой 5-ю палату с девчонками, вас грозились выгнать из пионерлагеря.

261. О том, что бывают и черные маслины, вы узнали только в начале девяностых. Зато зеленые продавались в литровых банках и были в овощном всегда.

262. Вы поджигали детскую пластмассовую лопатку, а потом с замираниеим сердца следили за стекающими с нее огненными каплями.

263. Вы помните, как вы ходили в планетарий!

264. Вы носили синтетические футболки с мотоциклистами.

265. Вы не можете спокойно слышать песню «Трава у дома».

266. Кроссовки «советский адидас» - это круто. Их носили чуть не с нарядными платьями.

267. Вы помните как в восьмидесятом - только на время Олимпиады - появились маленькие упаковки сока с трубочками, новозеландское масло в яркой упаковке и финские джемы в школьной столовой. Упаковки сохраняли, пытаясь дать им вторую жизнь.

268. Что такое «кинозарисовки» - по телевизору между программами небольшие сюжетики под плавную музыку - вам объяснять не надо. А вот вашим детям...

269. Вы тащились от сериала «Лесси» а все в классе мечтали о собаке колли.

----------

